# Need a Budget gaming Cabinet



## Vickyrealcool (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, 
Need a budget gaming cabinet. My max budget is strictly under 3000 ( or lower will be better)

I was using intex generic cabinet but recently i upgraded my system with HD 7770. Now system is very congested. I have to run pc with removal of side case. 

In my future cabinet i am expecting::
front rear and side fan.
Bottom power supply
Top fan will be great
Personally don't like transparent side window 
Enough air ventilation for hours of gaming.

What are my options, suggest from 2000 to 3000. I will be buying only from online stores so give me link also. 

My system config
AMD 960T
M5A88M
8GB Corsair value
CX 430V2
HD 7770

Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2015)

Cooler Master Elite 311 -2600.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Oct 27, 2015)

What are other options. Is deepcool tesseract or antec cabinet good.


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes the deepcool is good for the price. The antecs cases are also dependable ones.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Nov 5, 2015)

Bought deepcool tesseract cabinet.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Nov 7, 2015)




----------

